# Mini Cooper S - Red, White & Concorso'd



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Did a joint detailing effort with fellow forum-member, the owner of this Mini Cooper S on Saturday. Usually I just like to get stuck in and polish a car on my own, but I know Conor is serious about having his car looking good and he wanted to do a job on the wheels while I worked the paint.

Arrived in pretty good condition...










This is a great car... with a little extra ooomph thanks to a John Cooper Works Tuning Kit...192 bhp! Sweeeet!










There were some medium swirls all over the car, courtesy of a "free" car wash by the dealer. The weather on Saturday really wasn't conducive to good photo's when I needed them. I couldn't get 50/50 shots to work, and this is the best photo of the swirls that I could get!










While I was polishing the car, Conor got stuck in and did a great job with the wheels...



































While Conor took care of the wheels, I continued to polish the paint.










Polishing was done in 2 stages, first with a 3M polishing pad and Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO85RD3.02), using Gloss-It EVP Pad Prime to work the polish. This took care of the majority of swirls, but because this combination leaves its own micro-marring, I used a 3M Finishing pad with Menz PO106FF. This has just a little bite to nicely "jewel" the paint... (love buzz-words!).

After the polishing was done I applied Gloss-It Activator, Finish & Concorso....while Conor used Meguiars metal polish on the exhaust tips..

Before:










After:










After all the sunshine during the day, it was time for the after photo's... and guess what? Freakin' storm clouds gathered overhead!!
I took loads of pictures, but these are the best I could get due to the dark skies... they don't do the finish justice! Oh well... that's the way it goes!













































































































A short while later, there was a thunder storm... suppose I was lucky to get those shots... Thanks for looking!
Brian


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks great, well done dude

:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks cracking Brian


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks stunning - cracking finish :thumb: And a lovely car too. Red and white always looks good on a Mini!

How do rate the Gloss-It stuff compared to the likes of Zaino and other competitors etc?

Also, what did you use on the black vinyl trim?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fab!! one of the best Mini's i have seen in a while! :thumb:


----------



## Lasse (Sep 7, 2008)

Very nice! I now miss my Cooper D


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely work guys, the red is glowing, lovely machine finishing. Great to detail as a team too, I love working with people when I am detailing


----------



## conor.pharrell (Oct 18, 2006)

Just want to say thanks to Brian for a great day out.

The photos really dont do his work justice. 

The car looks dripping wet in the flesh.


----------



## conor.pharrell (Oct 18, 2006)

yetizone said:


> Looks stunning - cracking finish :thumb: And a lovely car too. Red and white always looks good on a Mini!
> 
> How do rate the Gloss-It stuff compared to the likes of Zaino and other competitors etc?
> 
> Also, what did you use on the black vinyl trim?


We used Black Wow


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

that looks really, really nice!

been using the same polishing combo for my car and i do like the menz polishes - the finishing polish really does give the paint some serious shine and almost a glow!

well done chaps.


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks the mut's nuts


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

fantastic results .what a team!!


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Classic colour combo , great looking Mini.


----------

